

Why buffer overflow exploitation took so long to mature (part 2) - there
http://rdist.root.org/2010/05/05/why-buffer-overflow-exploitation-took-so-long-to-mature-part-2/

======
NateLawson
This is second in a two-part series on the history of buffer overflow
exploitation. It covers three eras: academic computing (early 1970′s), rise of
the Internet (1988), and x86 unification (1996 to present). The changes
between each era influenced the changed exploitation of buffer overflows.

Here's an HN link to part 1:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1316782>

